# King Barney Rotary - rebranded what?



## MrBoJangles (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi guys. Have seen one of the above cheap but was wondering if anyone knew what it was underneath? Never heard of them! Fanks!


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

I have one of those, got it off eBay couple of years back as my first rotary polisher. No idea whether or not it's a rebrand but it it certainly works well enough. Still use it occasionally.


----------

